# Paramedic/RN to New Zealand?



## TheBanner (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello all, first I would like to say this is my very first post here.

But any who...

I am paramedic here in the states and I am currently in the process of getting my Bachelors of Science in Nursing. From my understanding in New Zealand overseas paramedics must have a bachelors degree and preferably a BS in paramedicine or Emergency Care. My goal would be to transfer to New Zealand (Not for a few years) and work as a upper level paramedic such as a MICA Paramedic while also still being a RN. I would have my experience here in the states of being a paramedic plus my BSN degree and RN transferring over....

So that is the plan... My question is, would New Zealand recognize my training here in the states as an equivalent to the upper level paramedic training for the MICA paramedic?


----------



## Smash (Oct 24, 2012)

It's been a while, and you should probably try to contact whatever authority in NZ is responsible for that sort of thing, but at a guess, no. 

Any of the higher levels in Australasia (MICA or equivalent) require a post-grad qualification, typically a diploma, maybe a masters level in the future. The minimum requirement to operate as a base level paramedic is a BSc.  I don't know the situation in NZ now, but to convert from nursing (BSN equivalent) in Victoria, Australia requires the candidate to have worked in some sort of critical care environment (ER, ICU that sort of thing which in itself requires a post-grad) and to then spend another year at university doing a bridging course followed by a year of supervised practice on road 

Keep in mind that to get to MICA level from day one (walking in off the street) takes at least 6 years of university and supervised practice. In reality it is longer as you will not be accepted without at least a year or two of independent practice as a regular paramedic. 

This of course is not to say that you won't get some recognition of prior learning, but I doubt it would be a straight conversion.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2012)

TheBanner said:


> Hello all, first I would like to say this is my very first post here.
> 
> But any who...
> 
> ...



From talking with a St. John (the charity that runs most of NZ's ambulances), you will struggle to get your EMS training recognized without an EMS degree. New Zealand does have non-degree paramedics, and one training program for them still exists however that program will probably cease operating in a few years. 

The best you could expect to get from your US EMS training would be working as an NZ paramedic which is about equivalent to our intermediate with ACLS and narcotic pain management and without intubation. You have about zero change of being qualified as an Intensive Care Paramedic, which I assume what you mean by MICA. The ICPS go back to school for that license but they do not really share any schooling with nursing programs.


----------



## opfor21 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: NZ Medic*

The above responses are on the right track. Just be aware that the credentialing process is both time consuming, and somewhat frustrating. If you want an operational tempo similar to what you are used to, you will have to return to University once here in NZ. The amount of additional University will depend on your academic profile thus far, but Recognition of Prior Learning can be credited at around 66% for qualifying Paramedicine credits. So your courses thus far towards your BSN may not be recognized, as RN and Paramedicine are two different academic pathways. Given the climate and structure here, you will not walk into an AP or ICP position, but rather a BLS or ILS level provider. Before you get committed to an international move, I would suggest that you request operational protocols/guidelines from both major providers in NZ to see if it is worth the move.  
Best of luck, and keep us posted on your progress.
Cheers,


----------



## Hawaii (Nov 8, 2012)

How's the pay?


----------



## HarryM (Dec 18, 2012)

Pay is around $50k BLS, $64K ILS and $75K ALS. Paid hourly. 6 weeks annual leave a year. T1.5 for overtime.

As others have said the NZ ambulance services started moving towards only accepting Bachelor of Health Science graduates with a major in Paramedicine. If you have no previous experience you would either need to become a volunteer and complete an industry run BLS course (around 300 hours) to get to EMT and then apply for a full time role when it came up. This is slowly being phased out though as more people come through the degree programme. Or you could complete the degree and apply for a job. Or as others have said you can apply for Recognition on Prior Learning...but even as a Paramedic in the US you would probably only get EMT and an EMT in the US probably woudn't get EMT here. But all you can do is try! Check out St John website in NZ and they should have contact info for international applicants.

To get ALS here you now need a post-graduate certificate/diploma or a Masters. Hope this helps.


----------

